# Router isn't picking up internet?



## breebreebran31 (Jul 5, 2011)

I have a Linksys wrt54g wireless router.
I have my modem connected to it through ethernet.
All of the lights on my modem are on, except for the standby light which isn't supposed to be on.
My router says it has internet and it says wlan is active.
But still no internet. I get local only.
I went on my setup page for my router.
I went to status and its telling me that my ip address, subnet mask, and default gateway are all 0.0.0.0
All 3 dns spots are blank.
I did a dhcp release and renew. Still all 0's.
I did factory defaults. Still nothing.

I did ipconfig /all on my desktop and its listing my dns, my default gateway, my dhcp server, my ipv4 address and my dns suffix.

So why isn't this working?


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

The router may have failed. Has it worked for you before?

Lets take a peek at your network environment:

First:

Power Cycle everything . . Turn off the Modem, router and all pc's . . turn on the Modem and wait a few minutes for the lights to stabilize . . then turn on the router, then one pc at a time. See if you connect to the internet.

Then: check your browser's settings, remove any proxy settings if foundhere's how.

Then:

with the pc connected to the router, Click on *Start* . . *Run* . . type *CMD* 

At the > prompt type type the following command: *IPCONFIG /ALL*


Note that there is a space before the /ALL, but there is NOT a space after the / in the following command.

Right click in the command window and choose *Select All*, then hit *Enter*. Come back here and Paste the results in a message.

If you are on a machine with no network connection, use a floppy, USB disk, or a CD-RW disk to transfer a text file with the information to allow pasting it here.


----------



## breebreebran31 (Jul 5, 2011)

I did the power cycle, and now my router won't even turn on.
It turns on, but it gets stuck.
I have no ethernet cords in splitter ports or whatever they're called, but my router shows that I have an ethernet cord plugged into port 2 and port 3. Wlan isn't lit up. Internet is lit up. Even when I unplug my modem from the router it still says it has internet.
So its like its getting frozen in the boot up.
I've only recently been having this problem.
I've had this router for 4 years. Never had this problem up until 2 days ago.
Is this router broken?


----------



## breebreebran31 (Jul 5, 2011)

And since my router won't boot, nothing comes up on ipconfig /all except empty tunnel adapters.


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

Sounds like the router has failed


----------



## Fred Garvin (Sep 4, 2010)

^ What Rich said. You could try updating the firmware for the router or doing a factory restore. If that doesn't get you working, I'd replace it.


----------



## breebreebran31 (Jul 5, 2011)

I just bought a new router.
Hopefully this one doesn't fail out of nowhere.


----------

